# DVD Box Sets coming out Week of Sep 1st...



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

The Outer Limits - The Original Series, Season 2 (Yippee!!!)
Stargate SG-1 Season 4 Boxed Set 
Angel - Season Two 
Alias - The Complete First Season 
C.S.I. Crime Scene Investigation - The Complete Second Season 
Xena Warrior Princess - Season Two 
Saved by the Bell - Seasons 1 & 2 
Hello Kitty Gift Set 
Spider-Man 3-Pack Dvd Box Set 

Amongst others...


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Hmmm..... something for everybody....


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

I can't wait for my "Hello Kitty Gift Set" to arrive


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Stargate Season Four only a few months after Season 3. YESSSS! Keep 'em coming boys!

(And is it only me or has this season been the best since Season Two?)


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

BobMurdoch said:


> Stargate Season Four only a few months after Season 3. YESSSS! Keep 'em coming boys!


I think the providers have realized that the season box sets for many sci-fi/horror shows (SG-1, B5, Buffy, Angel, etc) sell pretty well so they know to keep them coming (althought only as long as we continue to buy them)


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Now if Paramount would only wake up and get Enterprise out in a box set. Look what the release of 24 las year on DVD did for ratings. Everyone is talking about the withering of Star Trek as a viable franchise (once again, WHOSE brilliant idea was it to open ST: Nemesis 5 days before The Two Towers came out and nuked the competition?). Getting the box set out would help restore the show to its former glory (that and getting the show BACK into syndication into all markets (several markets don't have UPN and they can't watch it).


----------



## Shel (Sep 9, 2003)

I ordered Angel Season 2 Sept 1 (Labor Day). It arrived last week!


----------

